# s'arrêter (de) manger



## RiccardoSSS

Le plus correct c'est dire "on s'a arrêté manger" ou "on s'a arrêté pour manger"?


----------



## Trinite

Si c'est pour faire une pause, on s'est arrêtés pour manger. Si c'est pour jeûner, on a arrêté de manger.


----------



## tilt

Trinite said:


> Si c'est pour faire une pause, on s'est arrêtés pour manger. Si c'est pour jeûner, on a arrêté de manger.


_On s'est arrêté*s*_ if _on _is used to mean _nous_, something much common in modern French.
If _on _is the undefined pronoun, it is singular and the correct spelling is _on s'est arrêté de manger._


----------



## Orientale

Bonjour,

Pourrait-on faire suivre « s'arrêter » immédiatement par un infinitif, par exemple : _On part à 6h puis s'arrête manger vers midi à..._

Merci d'avance


----------



## Trinite

Non, on ne peut pas dire ça. On s'arrête pour manger.


----------



## Orientale

Ah bon, merci Trinite, j'ai cru que l'on pourrait le faire sur le modèle de certains verbes de mouvement : venir faire qqc, descendre faire qqc, passer faire qqc.

_Je pars sans savoir où je vais, je *m'arrête boire un coup*, je passe voir un agriculteur, je prends tel chemin parce qu'il me plaît plus que celui d'à côté._ (Marathon de Paris)

Est-ce du français correct, à votre avis ?


----------



## Trinite

Moi, je dirais, je m'arrête pour boire un coup, mais on peut aussi dire je m'arrête boire un coup. C'est pas faux.


----------



## Grop

Orientale said:


> _On part à 6h puis _[on]_ s'arrête manger vers midi à..._



Bonjour, pour ma part cette expression ne me choque pas du tout. Trinite, tu ne le dis peut-être pas, mais à mon avis c'est tout de même fréquent.


----------



## Trinite

Voilà qui ne me surprend pas autrement... Les Suisses prennent du temps pour bien parler... et les Français pour bien manger!


----------



## hardlike

J'ai appris comme"arreter de faire qqchose",ainsi il doit etre "arreter de manger".S'il est s'arreter alors l'action vous effet.


----------



## Nicomon

Trinite said:


> Moi, je dirais, je m'arrête pour boire un coup, mais on peut aussi dire je m'arrête boire un coup. C'est pas faux.


 
Je *m'*arrête/on *s'*arrête boire un coup/manger, sans l'ajout de pour m'agace aussi. Par contre j'arrête/on arrête (sous entendu, quelque part) manger ne me choque pas.  Nicomonisme?  Peut-être.


----------



## ChrisPa

hello
je dirais plutôt le contraire
je/tu/il m/t/s'arrête(s) manger .. ne me choque pas non plus
alors que j'arrête manger fait vraiment bizarre pour moi..


----------



## itka

> alors que j'arrête manger fait vraiment bizarre pour moi..


En français, c'est pas "j'arrête manger", c'est "je *m'*arrête manger _quelque part"..._et pour moi le _quelque part_ (ou un complément, de temps ou autre) est indispensable.

En fait, je veux bien "m'arrêter boire un verre" (ou autre chose) mais j'ai un peu de difficulté à "m'arrêter manger"...

_"Je m'arrête manger une salade chez ma tante..." _Mmmm... peut-être.


----------



## tilt

ChrisPa said:


> hello
> je dirais plutôt le contraire
> je/tu/il m/t/s'arrête(s) manger .. ne me choque pas non plus
> alors que j'arrête manger fait vraiment bizarre pour moi..


Pareil !
De la même façon que je dirais _on sort manger_ ou _on part manger_, je ne vois rien de mal à dire _on s'arrête manger. _Le _pour_ est sous-entendu dans ces trois phrases.


----------



## Nicomon

ChrisPa said:


> hello
> je dirais plutôt le contraire
> je/tu/il m/t/s'arrête(s) manger .. ne me choque pas non plus
> alors que j'arrête manger fait vraiment bizarre pour moi..


 
Ce doit donc être un Nicomonisme. Je ne *m'*arrête pas, j'arrête, tout court. Je ne marche plus, je ne roule plus en voiture, j'arrête... là. Comme le train arrête au prochain village. Comme je pars, je sors. 

Je dis: 
J'arrête (chez ma tante/au bistro/à la boulangerie) manger une salade/boire une bière/acheter un pain 
Et vous dites plutôt: 
Je m'arrête manger/boire un verre/acheter un pain 

Je croyais parler français, mais bon... il semble que je bafouille un jargon quelconque.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Ce doit donc être un Nicomonisme. Je ne *m'*arrête pas, j'arrête, tout court. Je ne marche plus, je ne roule plus en voiture, j'arrête... là. Comme le train arrête au prochain village.


En France, les trains *s'*arrêtent.
Dire_ les trains arrêtent_ ne serait-il pas tout simplement un anglicisme (_the trains stop_).


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> En France, les trains *s'*arrêtent.
> Dire_ les trains arrêtent_ ne serait-il pas tout simplement un anglicisme (_the trains stop_).


Peut-être. J'ai tiré l'exemple d'Antidote, que je croyais assez fiable. Mais il est vrai que le logiciel a été conçu au Québec. 


> INTRANSITIF Ne plus avancer, ne plus aller plus loin. Le train arrête au prochain village.
> PRONOMINAL _S’arrêter_ : ne plus avancer, ne pas aller plus loin. Ils se sont arrêtés au bord de la route.


 J'imagine que dans le premier cas, il ne repart pas vers une autre station. Mais la nuance est faible, à mon avis.

_Arrêterais-tu au dépanneur acheter du beurre de pinottes? Que je demande. _
_Je n'oublierai pas de *m'*arrêter à la supérette acheter du beurre d'arachides. Me répond tilt._


----------



## Trinite

Moi, je dirais: T'arrêterais-tu au supermarché acheter du beurre de pinottes? Tu (ne ) t'arrêterais pas ?
Joli, le québéquois, à part ça..!


----------



## itka

Et qu'est-ce que c'est le_ beurre d'arachides_ ou _de pinottes_ ? Traduction, svp ! !


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Et qu'est-ce que c'est le_ beurre d'arachides_ ou _de pinottes_ ? Traduction, svp !


 
On frôle le HS mais bon... ça demeure dans la nourriture/manger.

_Beurre de cacahuètes?_ Je croyais que vous disiez beurre d'arachide (je crois que le* s* est une faute ) 
De toutes façons, c'était pour l'exemple; je n'en mange pas. Je n'aime ni la consistance, ni la couleur, ni le goût de la chose. Je préfère le nutella. 

_Pinotte_ est bien sûr le mot _peanut_ francisé.


> [Québec] [Familier] Cacahouète, arachide. Pinottes en écales, pinottes salées. Beurre de pinottes.
> _Une pinotte_ : chose facile à faire, bagatelle. C’est une pinotte!
> _Des pinottes_ : presque rien. Je l’ai acheté pour des pinottes. Ils nous ont payé des pinottes pour faire ce travail.


 
PS : Trinite, _un dépanneur_ (plusieurs fils à ce sujet) est nettement plus petit qu'un supermarché. Le concept ne semble pas exister en France.
Et on écrit québé*c*ois.

*Edit : Je viens de prendre connaissance de mes PM. Tilt confirme cacahuètes*


----------

